# Basic DC Transformer & wiring



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi all, was looking for some recommendations on purchasing a new transformer for my HO trains. 

My layout is still in the developing stages, but I'm basically looking to power a very simple oval track plan (3'x6') with a few turnouts to sidings. My trains are not DCC compatible, nor do I have any interest in that, and I'm looking to only power one train at a time. 

I originally had EZ track and a Bachmann power pack that came with a starter set, but have decided to ditch the EZ stuff for code 83 flex track, both for aesthetic and practical purposes (doesn't help that my dog chewed off the connecting end of the AC wire, I kid you not). 

An additional concern of mine is how I will transmit the power from the transformer to the track. I have zero experience soldering and from my understanding that is a requirement for wiring track. I'd like to avoid soldering feeder wires if I can (not only because of my inexperience but the fact that I am working on my trains in a confined NY apartment).


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

in code 83 your limited to prewired rail joiners https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATLAS-HO-S...216235&hash=item4678cb18a9:g:~9IAAOSw6TRarW56 atlas and walthers oos at present so eBay is an option as for power pack a MRC single controller would be your best option , I'm sure someone here on the forum who has converted to dcc would have one to sell.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Atlas?*

I thought ATlas has a conector track, are you going to use Atlas code 83?
https://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/...u-zJVBczLKO2b8B5-kZ4YJHKwt7tEI_IaAhbJEALw_wcB


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Dennis461 said:


> I thought ATlas has a conector track, are you going to use Atlas code 83?
> https://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/...u-zJVBczLKO2b8B5-kZ4YJHKwt7tEI_IaAhbJEALw_wcB


humm atlas don't list it on there web site as far as I could see they only listed pre wired joiners and they were out .


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Like this?









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Both methods work, but the wired terminal joiners really are the better choice, especially if you are using flex track. The plastic terminal block on the sectional piece won’t seem significant until you start to build scenery on your layout. They are hard to hide. 
I actually ripped one out of a ballasted layout once and replaced it with wired joiners after I got tired of looking at it. 
They can come in handy for setting up a test track on your work bench, Christmas tree loop, etc. 
As for power, you might consider using something that you can run both DC and DCC from. You never know what will happen in the future. Example: I ran only vintage DC stuff until my wife bought me a Bachmann sound engine for Christmas one year. (Yes, they will run on DC but without all the sound functions.)
So I bought an MRC Sound Controller 2.0. Fairly inexpensive and usable with both systems. 
And as far as Atlas being out of stock on things, I gave up trying to buy from their website years ago, at least for track items.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I used those wired terminal joiners for block control on my last DC layout. They are a no-brainer to use and are unobtrusive in appearance.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your dog has poor taste, Bachmann is not the
best flavor...but it's not the end
for your Bachmann power pack. If it destroyed
the plug to the wall outlet, you can buy
a typical 2 or 3 prong plug at any hardware
or big box store to replace the chewed off end.

If it destroyed the low voltage to the track plug just
nip off what's there and use the wires to connect
to any track or the wired joiners suggested by
posts here.

However, if you wish to replace the unit any DC
power pack will be of sufficient power to run one
or two DC trains. You can usually find used ones
for 10 to 20 $.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Single Driver Steam said:


> (doesn't help that my dog chewed off the connecting end of the AC wire, I kid you not).
> 
> An additional concern of mine is how I will transmit the power from the transformer to the track. I have zero experience soldering and from my understanding that is a requirement for wiring track. I'd like to avoid soldering feeder wires if I can (not only because of my inexperience but the fact that I am working on my trains in a confined NY apartment).


If you still have the old connector, splicing it back on isn't difficult.

As for soldering, yes, it takes practice to learn, but it really isn't that hard.

Both of these are skills you really should consider acquiring if you will be a long term participant in the hobby.

In the meantime, as others have said, you can buy rail joiners with AWG 22 feeders factory soldered on.


----------

